# Apple TV 4K et HomePod (mini)



## gilsplash (5 Décembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous, 
Équipé d’une Apple TV HD et tout récemment d’un HomePod mini, j’ai eu la déception d’apprendre que la fonction de paramétrage par défaut du mini en tant que haut-parleur par défaut n’était pas disponible sur cette Apple TV. 
D’ailleurs, à ce propos, quelqu’un saurait-il me dire pourquoi ? Qu’est-ce qu’il y a dans la 4K qu’il n’y a pas dans la HD et qui justifie cette fonction ?
Je pense donc investir dans une 4K mais avant de faire le pas j’aurais voulu connaître votre retour d’expérience.
A savoir, quelqu’un pourrait-il me dire si, alors que son HomePod est configuré comme enceinte par défaut sur la 4K, et que l’Apple TV est éteinte, est-ce que le fait de demander à,Siri via le HomePod de jouer une chanson rallume l’Apple TV ?
Je vous pose la question car après avoir maté un film via mon Apple TV HD connectée à mon videoprojecteur et au HomePod mini, j’ai éteint mon Apple TV et videoprojecteur et lorsque j’ai demandé à Siri de me lancer une playlist pour dormir, le HomePod a relancé l’Apple TV HD et le videoprojecteur ! Super ! 
Il a fallu que je déconnecte le HomePod de l’Apple TV pour pouvoir utiliser le HomePod seul. Je suis surpris que le fait d’éteindre l’Apple TV ne suffise pas et j’aurais voulu si sur la 4K et avec la fonction par défaut, cela se produit également ?
Merci d’avance


----------

